# Craftsman Automatic CT 5000 won't start!



## 3crows (Jul 20, 2018)

Went out to mow the pasture, got off to pull some weeds, got back on but it wouldn't start. Just clicked. Pulled the battery and hauled it back to the barn and put it on the charger. It was fully charged. Took it back and put it back in the tractor but it still just clicks when I try to start it. Ended up towing it back to the barn with my trusty ol' Subaru. Before I go to tearing thing apart, has anyone got suggestions as to where to start? It started up fine at the barn and I've never had any previous problems with it.


----------



## 3crows (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm about to go out and pull the starter and test it for a beginning.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Seat safety switch I bet.


----------



## 3crows (Jul 20, 2018)

Didn't pull the starter, just jumped it. It engages and turns the engine. The next part in line is the starter relay I think but I'm thinking that it must be the problem because the engine still clicks when I try to start it.


----------



## 3crows (Jul 20, 2018)

I lifted the seat thinking that could be the problem but found that when I turned on the ignition with the seat up there was no click. Just nothing. So I don't think that's the problem.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are all the blade engagement levers/buttons disengaged and the thing in neutral? I guess you've tried working the gear shift to see if it may be a neutral switch loose or faulty, or a pto switch the same?... or perhaps the brake switch... easy to mess with them a bit before you dig in to deep.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Starter solenoid. Does it work if you jump the terminals? If it does, it may be the solenoid. Also check & clean all connections.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## 3crows (Jul 20, 2018)

I'll check that tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## 3crows (Jul 20, 2018)

You know what happens when you get off your riding mower without disengaging the mower deck switch and then trying to start it again? Whoda thunk.
Thanks pogpbill


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Been there, done that!!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Me too made me feel dumb as a hammer but it happens.


----------

